# Replacing cooling fan



## Dylan6793 (Dec 17, 2020)

I was wondering if anybody has replaced a radiator fan on a cruze Diesel. I looked around the internet and couldn't find much info.

To those who have, how hard was it? I thought I could do it through the top but it looks like there's so much in the way. I'm hoping I don't have to remove the bumper, radiator, radiator support etc. If going from the top, does the turbo get in the way? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## swedgemon (Jan 16, 2017)

I live on an Iowa gravel road - earlier this year a small rock bounced just right, got up into the fan and broke off a fan blade. The whole front of the car vibrated badly. One Chevy dealer did not return my request for a quote and the other dealer quoted $1,400 to r&r the fan. Rock Auto Parts sent a new fan unit while I took off the whole front clip and grill, the main brace that runs across the front of the engine compartment and loosened up the radiator supports (not easy). If you start taking off the headlights, you have gone too far. Once the radiator, a/c condenser and fan are loose the fan can be wiggled up and out...it's tricky, but it will eventually come out after about a dozen attempts. I did not remove the a/c unit or the radiator. Putting the new fan in is a similar wiggle, adjust, try again process, but it will go back in. Screw everything back together - I only had one part, a plastic brace/air deflector right behind the front center of the grill, left over - it went out with the next garbage pickup.
A Chilton's manuaI would have been helpful...I did find a U-tube on doing a fan r&r. My cost was about $350 - the car was up on jack stands for 3 days, mostly waiting for the fan to show up. I did get to do some cussing in this process...


----------

